# Bearded Dragons whats better males or females?



## sixstring112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, im just wondering if anybody could tell me if there is much difference in behaviour and character between males and females? I`ve heared that males are friendlier and have more personality, and females generally just sit around waiting to mate. I`d like to keep 2 females together as I know I cant keep 2 males together but if males have a better personality I may just keep a male on its own. If anyone with first hand experience could let me know that`ll be great. Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

I've only got a male and he's very active and got a great personality. I heard the same thing about females but don't know how true it is!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I too only have a male, he's wondefully friendly and certainly rules the roost, he lets me know when he wants feeding and wats to come out.


----------



## Smaug85 (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont think you can keep females together either-Beardies of both genders can be very territorial. So its best if they're kept in separate enclosures

Beardies are solitary reptiles and only really stay together for breeding purposes.

When they're hatchlings they're generally fine to be kept together-just make sure they don't try and bite lumps off each other.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have 1 male and two females.

One of my females is like you said - VERY lazy.....will sit there all day and only comes down at feeding time.

Where as the other female, runs around like a looney all day.....she is known as my alarm clock every saturday morning scratching at the glass. Some TLC calms her down....for 5 MINUTES!!!Then shes back at it.:bash:

The male is a mixture of the both. Somedays he just sits there basking, other days he is up at the glass or up and down the climable wall until I give him some TLC.


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

Allegedly males are more active than females, but I only own a male so I can't compare them.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

i got one male who wont stop running about and head bobbing and 1 female who sits there doing very little, she looks like a budda:lol2:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

i got told that females are aggressive...expesially when mating...ok..my cousins mate owned a female and you couldnt gettit out  it would lash its tail against the side of the viv LOL...i like my mental male


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

XxkakashixX said:


> i got told that females are aggressive...expesially when mating...ok..my cousins mate owned a female and you couldnt gettit out  it would lash its tail against the side of the viv LOL...i like my mental male


 
my female is very friendly, loves being handled and loves having a run around the living room.

i suppose it'll depend on the beardie as they'll all have different personalities.

plus unless you was buying an adult you won't know 100% on the sex of a baby until its about 5 months old.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

You can keep 2 females together. Obviously if they did start scrapping or whatever you would have to seperate them but you can keep them together. i have a trio and they dont bother each other. Out of my lot im biased because my favourite is a boy and hes my little baby but my females do have character. I think it all depends on how you interact with them and also their personalities


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

sixstring112 said:


> I`ve heared that males are friendlier and have more personality, and females generally just sit around waiting to mate.


Okay, who told you that, let me guess, was it a man by any chance? :lol2:


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

suey said:


> Okay, who told you that, let me guess, was it a man by any chance? :lol2:


rofl!


----------



## marleysmum (Jul 31, 2008)

my marley is female n yes she sits just chilling all day watching every1 in the club house she is a rite lounge lizard :lol2:but she is gorgous n can be a realy funny little :devil: when she wants to be


----------



## sixstring112 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, thanks everyone. Think i`ll go for a male.
: victory:


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

like the others, my female doesnt tend to do much but she does love being handled.
my males are alot more active- however saying that, when we first got one of our males, fidget, (as a baby and til he was a year old) he was VERY aggressive!!!
if you went near his viv he would try and come at you through the glass, and if you opened it he would hiss and lunge at you trying to bite you.
but hes a lovely lil boy now- i just think he had a few issues!!!


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

boys are better than girls nur nur.


----------

